# Urgent help: out of Dubai for 6 months can my wife exit



## Sid786 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

I am a resident of Dubai but due to medical reasoning I was being treated in Pakistan. My wife and kid are under my sponsorship visa in Dubai. I have been out of Dubai for more than 6 months and I believe my visa must have been automatically cancelled or expired. My family is still in Dubai and are traveling next week to see me. Wll they have any problem exiting Dubai since they are under my sponsorship and my visa has been canceled because of my overstay of 6 months outside UAE.

Thanks 

Sid


----------



## Sid786 (Dec 15, 2012)

It's urgent


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I would say yes. My suggestion is they go to Immigration rather than waiting till they get to the airport and trying to resolve it there. Also, bear in mind, when they leave, they won't be able to come back to sort anything out until they can get a visit visa.


----------

